# (HOW-TO) ROOT DINC2 ON 6.01.605.05 FIRMWARE



## kobowm

OK GUYS SO FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THROW A HUGE THANKS TO JCASE FOR BEING ONE AWESOME GENIUS!!!!! I TAKE NO CREDIT FOR ANY OF THIS... I JUST WHINED ENOUGH FOR HIM TO TEAMVIEWER ME.

If you wish to donate to JCASE this is his paypal- https://www.paypal.c...d=U3JKACE7SN7RC

So you got a CLNR Device from verizon with that has that pesky 6.01.605.05 firmware on it and get anything to root it with?
Well are you familiar with ADB? Then i have your solution. First things first. this does not require any root methods and is 100% completely done manually in adb. So here it is guys. You will first need to download the zip file attached to the post and your ready to begin. This has also only been done in linux but im assuming you should also be able to do this in windows if needed... also "INSERT USUAL DISCLAIMERS HERE" IF YOU BRICK YOUR DEVICE THEN IT IS YOUR FAULT NOT MINE OR ANYONE ELSE AFFILIATED WITH ROOTZWIKI.

So now with that out of the way we begin!!!!!

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Download [/background]https://github.com/d...n_universal.zip
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and unzip it[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Preform manual tacoroot exploit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot recovery[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Reboot normally once in recovery, this creates the directory for the log. Continue once booted)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]rm /data/data/recovery/*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ln -s /data/local.prop /data/data/recovery/log[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Device will appear to bootloop, but ADB will work, continue once adb is working)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb push misc_version /data/local/[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/data/local/misc_version --set_version 1.11.605.11[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]rm /data/data/recovery/log[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=0' > /data/local.prop[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now you can flash the proper ruu to s-off with.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks to jcase for the post! [/background]


----------



## kobowm

Once this is done then you just need to use revolutionary as normal and your ready to start flashing roms!!!!! Enjoy guys and please post feedback or let me know if i left an unnecessary steps in there. it shouldn't mess anything up if i did. you will just be typing more than needed...


----------



## aaronc222

Will be trying this and reporting back when I get home from work this afternoon. Great news.

ed: Never got a chance last night, work decided to keep me 45 minutes late (interview for a better position so not upset) and then we had to rush around to get to my girls bro-in-laws birthday at Granite City.

I'll be on it tonight for sure.

ed 2: Finally got to do it. Ran through it in Windows 7 admin cmd.exe. You'll need tacoroot.sh, misc_version, adb, fastboot, and RUU 2.18.605.3.

I'm now on 605.3 and getting ready to go get s-off....

This is the overall combined downgrade procedure from this thread, PalmerCurling's post, and attn1's thread on xda. I don't know why it turned red but just ignore the colors.



Code:


<br />
adb push tacoroot.sh /data/local/<br />
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/tacoroot.sh<br />
adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --setup (reboot)<br />
adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --root<br />
adb reboot recovery<br />
adb shell<br />
rm /data/data/recovery/*<br />
ln -s /data/local.prop /data/data/recovery/log<br />
exit<br />
adb reboot<br />
adb shell<br />
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop<br />
exit<br />
adb reboot<br />
(Device will appear to bootloop UNTIL THE RUU IS FLASHED, but ADB will work, continue once adb is working)<br />
adb push misc_version /data/local/<br />
adb shell<br />
chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version<br />
/data/local/misc_version --set_version 1.11.605.11<br />
rm /data/data/recovery/log<br />
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=0' > /data/local.prop<br />
adb reboot<br />
adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot oem rebootRUU<br />
fastboot erase cache<br />
fastboot flash zip NAME_OF_ZIP_HERE.zip<br />
fastboot reboot<br />

ed 3: Just reporting back on how it went. After the downgrade and rev s-off/root I had a few issues with the phone rebooting right as it came to the home screen, not always though it was 50/50 reboot or stable. After flashing MIUI from rev's CWM I had 0 reboots that I didn't force. I'm now happily on ICS MIUI / Touch Recovery (from goo manager).


----------



## McSplatt

aaronc222 said:


> Will be trying this and reporting back when I get home from work this afternoon. Great news.


+1 it'll take me a bit to translate to windows bit I think I can figure it out

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronc222

McSplatt said:


> +1 it'll take me a bit to translate to windows bit I think I can figure it out
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I'll write it down as I do it. It *should* work almost as is for Windows just swapping for the proper commands (ls = dir...).

ed: See my post above for Windows instructions. Since they don't use anything but adb and fastboot they should be identical for Ubuntu/nix users. They got me back to 605.3 in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## kobowm

Yea man it should be simple for windows users. Just throw everything in that pre-made zip they had for zergRush root.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## jcase

Here are my instructions to preform this. If you do pack this in a script/program , please follow the license that comes with Tacoroot and misc_version

Download https://github.com/d...n_universal.zip
and unzip it

Preform manual tacoroot exploit

adb reboot recovery
(Reboot normally once in recovery, this creates the directory for the log. Continue once booted)

adb shell
rm /data/data/recovery/*
ln -s /data/local.prop /data/data/recovery/log
exit

adb reboot

adb shell
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop
exit

adb reboot

(Device will appear to bootloop, but ADB will work, continue once adb is working)

adb push misc_version /data/local/
adb shell
chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version
/data/local/misc_version --set_version 1.11.605.11
rm /data/data/recovery/log
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=0' > /data/local.prop

adb reboot

Now you can flash the proper ruu to s-off with


----------



## kobowm

OP UPDATED!!!


----------



## McSplatt

Listen... I love you all. I'm on it in the a.m.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McSplatt

thanks all around, yall booting up 2.3.3 now!!! headed for revolutionary!!! hand to God, I could cry... a month is too long to go without root on a sweet phone like the Dinc2

edit: GOT IT!!! america, eff yeah!! flashing rom momentarily! thanks again everyone


----------



## McSplatt

ok i have the dreaded "i can only boot once" issue. rebooting any rom causes bootlooping. any ideas? already updated radio, just to see. now i'm no android pro but it seems like the problem could be that it's not properly writing or reading the new boot.img after initial setup boot. thoughts?


----------



## jellybellys

McSplatt said:


> ok i have the dreaded "i can only boot once" issue. rebooting any rom causes bootlooping. any ideas? already updated radio, just to see. now i'm no android pro but it seems like the problem could be that it's not properly writing or reading the new boot.img after initial setup boot. thoughts?


Do you have S-OFF at this point yet? If you do, try and flash CWM with fastboot in the bootloader, wipe data, and then install a custom rom. Might do the trick.


----------



## McSplatt

jellybellys said:


> Do you have S-OFF at this point yet? If you do, try and flash CWM with fastboot in the bootloader, wipe data, and then install a custom rom. Might do the trick.


thx, i'll give it a shot, yes i have S-off


----------



## thebobinator

when I do [background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]/data/local/misc_version --set_version 1.11.605.11, it tells me that it is 11 characters, and should be 10?[/background]


----------



## thebobinator

wait nevermind I fixed that. new issue is that it keeps failing when i actually flash the RUU file...


----------



## McSplatt

thebobinator said:


> wait nevermind I fixed that. new issue is that it keeps failing when i actually flash the RUU file...


What error does it say?

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghoshnik

Is there an easy way to confirm this worked?

got a permission denied from this command:
_[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop[/background]_

so i downloaded and ended up using tacoroot.sh and seemed to run without errror. although i never entered a boot loop...

i continued with the misc_version instruction:
_[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb push misc_version /data/local/[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/data/local/misc_version --set_version 1.11.605.11[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]rm /data/data/recovery/log[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=0' > /data/local.prop[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot[/background]_

now id love to run off to revolutionary's site but how can i confirm this procedure did anything?

htc inc 2
hboot 0.98
android 2.3.4
firmware 6.01.605.05


----------



## McSplatt

Before revolutionary, You first have to flash froyo ruu. If flash takes, the miscversion has worked.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bberryhill0

Hboot should be 97. Right?


----------



## McSplatt

bberryhill0 said:


> Hboot should be 97. Right?


Only after ruu flash

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghoshnik

got up this am and realized my phone had no volume at all. had to do a factory reset.


----------



## prachall

ok so i'm new to this and a bit lost. i'm using a dinc2 with .98 and 2.3.4 and after several unsuccessful attempts i've found out that i must use the tacoroot method. the download page on github just shows the script to it, though. am i supposed to copy/paste the script into cmd or is there an actual download for it somewhere? sorry for being such a noob, but i really am trying to learn. this is the first phone i've actually tried to root. thanks in advance for any help or advice sent my direction.


----------



## bberryhill0

Try this:

http://androidforums.com/showthread.php?t=592064


----------

